# Other > Fun and games >  Let's write a 5 word story

## Suzi

The aim is simple as are the rules.... You add 5 words and we create a story! 

I'll start: 


This is the story of

----------


## OldMike

a man and his travails.

----------


## Strugglingmum

He sadly left behind his

----------


## Paula

Marbles. But who needed them

----------


## Stella180

Especially when you have some

----------


## Suzi

magic beans in your pocket!

----------


## Paula

Theyre not for beanstalks, so

----------


## Suzi

the man wasn't sure what

----------


## Strugglingmum

He was going to see

----------


## Stella180

When he sowed his seeds

----------


## Strugglingmum

Deeply into the dark, empty

----------


## Stella180

Passageway leading to England’s finest

----------


## Suzi

brussel sprout farm. He was

----------


## Strugglingmum

Pleasantly surprised to discover that

----------


## Paula

The Brussels sprout harvest failed

----------


## Stella180

To attract much attention because

----------


## OldMike

the sprouts were not big

----------


## Stella180

And size really is important

----------


## Suzi

unless you are happy with

----------


## OldMike

small ones then size doesn't

----------


## Stella180

Really impact on your life

----------


## Strugglingmum

He decided that his future

----------


## Paula

Was all about the carrots

----------


## Suzi

and parsnips and potatoes which

----------


## Stella180

All together make a tasty

----------


## Paula

If a smelly roast dinner

----------


## Strugglingmum

But how was he to

----------


## Suzi

gather all these goodies and

----------


## Stella180

Still play Layla on guitar

----------


## Suzi

even though the guitar only

----------


## Stella180

Has one string left after

----------


## Paula

He desperately needed some floss

----------


## Strugglingmum

To clear the remains of

----------


## Stella180

His wife’s dreadful cooking attempt

----------


## Strugglingmum

He set out to travel

----------


## Stella180

Across land and sea to

----------


## Suzi

a mystical far away land

----------


## Strugglingmum

Where purple was the colour

----------


## Stella180

Of the leaves on trees

----------


## Suzi

and all the flowers around!

----------


## Stella180

He decided he would like

----------


## Flo

To learn how to swim...

----------


## Suzi

in a bath of jelly.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Armed with a spoon and

----------


## Stella180

a bucket of ice cream

----------


## Strugglingmum

He jumped in right up

----------


## Suzi

to the top of his

----------


## Stella180

Ankle which was a disappointment

----------


## Strugglingmum

To his pet flamingo Felicity

----------


## Stella180

Who was excellent at croquet

----------


## Suzi

, although much prefer afternoon tea,

----------


## Paula

With the Queen of Hearts

----------


## Stella180

After a rather strenuous day

----------

